# Kenwood ddx 714



## theirish1s (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to bypass the parking brake on my Kenwood ddx714 on all my other Kenwoods it was just bring the light green wire to ground now I see all these bypass kits for sale with toggle switches does anyone know?


----------

